# WRUW apple watch edition



## bustercat




----------



## bustercat

Don't be shy! Let's see your custom bands and faces.


----------



## Fer Guzman




----------



## Mediocre

*the battery died immediately after taking the pictures


----------



## Fer Guzman

Mediocre said:


> *the battery died immediately after taking the pictures


?


----------



## bustercat

haha!
I've actually been pleasantly surprised with my battery life. It's been running since yesterday morning with just a charging when took a long shower.


----------



## bustercat




----------



## tiger roach

bustercat said:


> haha!
> I've actually been pleasantly surprised with my battery life.


Same here. The heaviest use days, which included an exercise session or two, I barely got below 50%.


----------



## zetaplus93

bustercat said:


>


Nice shots!

Did you use the adaptor (the piece with the wire lugs) from one of the Apple leather bands? If so, was it fairly straight forward to swap out the strap from the adaptor?

Still waiting for my Click adaptor...


----------



## cptdean

Bog standard grey Sport. Still shopping for a good adapter. Battery life has been great!


----------



## bustercat

H


----------



## zetaplus93

Ordered a few adapters from eBay. Trying out a couple of straps. So far, it seems theta thinner straps make more sense. This canvas strap for another watch looks pretty good so far:


----------



## zetaplus93

And a black leather strap for more formal wearing:










Sure beats buying Apple's classic leather loop (way overpriced at $150). This isn't the best quality leather strap, but it's great to be able to reuse the deployment clasp and lugs.

Tried a couple other straps yesterday as well. Straps without any patterns don't really work. Also, thick 20mm and 22mm straps don't work either (guess that's why Apple's classic and modern buckle straps are so thin). And I think 20mm straps only work on the 38mm AW if it's a dressy strap. Casual ones tend to work better when it's 22mm. Will try out a couple more and see.


----------



## BarracksSi

That's pretty cool, zetaplus93. It's like the Watch's lack of surface features lets it match almost any strap.


----------



## zetaplus93

Actually I think straps with some sort of texture or design works. 

I've got a brown, smooth strap for my Seiko SARB017 that doesn't work with the AW. Too plain and coupled with the AW's smooth surface, it didn't look right. Looks right on the SARB017 though because the SARB's dial is busier. 

I really dig some of Andreas's straps, will look around for something like that...


----------



## 123Blueface

Mediocre said:


> *the battery died immediately after taking the pictures


:-d

Imactually had had an average of 70% left on mine at end of day.
Ironically, to me it was clear clue I wasn't using it enough.
Sold it.


----------



## LastStarfighter




----------



## bustercat

Finally got mine back... Sent it back to upgrade to the link bracelet. Amazed how much I missed it. My automatics don't really cut it any more!


----------



## Maffy

...  ...


----------



## 123Blueface

Boy this thread was disappointing.
Title says "Edition".
Thought I would see cool $10K+ watches on wrists yet nada.


----------



## watchRus

123Blueface said:


> Boy this thread was disappointing.
> Title says "Edition".
> Thought I would see cool $10K+ watches on wrists yet nada.


Terrible pricing model from Apple.


----------



## rockin'ron

A Vintage Russet Leather Combo!!!!










Apple Watch Band - 42mm Russet Leather | BandRBands


----------



## shnjb

rockin'ron said:


> A Vintage Russet Leather Combo!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Watch Band - 42mm Russet Leather | BandRBands


that's pretty awesome!


----------



## 123Blueface

watchRus said:


> Terrible pricing model from Apple.


What do you mean?
A watch that is no different inside than its $700 cohort, that only adds around $500 of gold, yet retails from $10K to $17K and people will buy it?

LOL


----------



## rockin'ron

shnjb said:


> that's pretty awesome!


Thanks!!!!


----------



## rockin'ron

Loving this Combo!!!










Apple Watch Band - Gold Semimat 42mm | BandRBands


----------



## rockin'ron

Going with a Honey Gator Combo!!!


----------



## BarracksSi




----------



## 123Blueface

Again, title says "Edition".
"Edition" is the gold version.
Great looking watches on this thread but not one single one EDITION!


----------



## BarracksSi

123Blueface said:


> Again, title says "Edition".
> "Edition" is the gold version.
> Great looking watches on this thread but not one single one EDITION!


I think the proper acronym would then be, "WAWERUW".


----------



## zetaplus93

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 4877634


Nice to see that you've gotten your's. Would be interesting to hear your thoughts after a week or more of wearing it.


----------



## BarracksSi

zetaplus93 said:


> Nice to see that you've gotten your's. Would be interesting to hear your thoughts after a week or more of wearing it.


I was thinking of typing up a "48-hour first impressions" post.

My idea now is to wear it nonstop for a week, try to use it how I would normally use my phone (i.e., _not_ sign up for Uber just to use the app), then take it off for a day or two and see if I miss it.


----------



## scentedlead

Are you gonna try it non-stop for a week with or without apps installed?


----------



## BarracksSi

scentedlead said:


> Are you gonna try it non-stop for a week with or without apps installed?


Some are still installed -- check the new thread.


----------



## 123Blueface

BarracksSi said:


> I was thinking of typing up a "48-hour first impressions" post.
> 
> My idea now is to wear it nonstop for a week, try to use it how I would normally use my phone (i.e., _not_ sign up for Uber just to use the app), then take it off for a day or two and see if I miss it.


Frankly, a week and how you will likely feel at that point is quite predictable.
You will likely still be enamored with it at that point.
Give it a full month. That will truly be a much better barometer to then go cold turkey and see how life without it is.


----------



## rockin'ron

Playing around with some Nylon Velcros










Apple Watch Bands & Straps - Apple Watch Adapters | BandRBands


----------



## pickle puss

I'm a rebel. I use mine primarily as a watch.


----------



## rockin'ron




----------



## BarracksSi

Movie theater mode at_ Assassination._


----------



## clintfca

Been wanting to take this photo for a while now because I love the juxtaposition:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cr15py

@123BlueFace

Never mind that, how many atmospheres can it withstand. 

The Apple Watch worn to the depths of the Mariana Trench!


----------



## flyingcamel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ER-95

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## picklepossy




----------



## gringosteve

Rocking a new strap today..


----------



## BarracksSi

Here's the original I made. Took one of the pics from ifixit.com's teardown and softened the brightness and contrast as if it were really behind glass.


----------



## gringosteve




----------



## 123Blueface

This thread was started nearly four months ago.
At that time, it was over a month since its release and I have yet to see anyone post an AW that fits and conforms to the title of the thread.
Many very nice SS and Sport posted but not one single "Edition".
Are there any on this board?
Is there anyone that dropped that kind of cash on one?


----------



## BarracksSi

123Blueface said:


> This thread was started nearly four months ago.
> At that time, it was over a month since its release and I have yet to see anyone post an AW that fits and conforms to the title of the thread.
> Many very nice SS and Sport posted but not one single "Edition".
> Are there any on this board?
> Is there anyone that dropped that kind of cash on one?


If it's so important to you, go look for posts from the guy who bought three or four of them. Should be in a different thread.

Still, if I had one, and most of the posts here about the Edition were basically, "It's so stupid, and only fashionista d-bags would buy one," do you really think I would want to show mine off?


----------



## 123Blueface

BarracksSi said:


> If it's so important to you, go look for posts from the guy who bought three or four of them. Should be in a different thread.
> 
> Still, if I had one, and most of the posts here about the Edition were basically, "It's so stupid, and only fashionista d-bags would buy one," do you really think I would want to show mine off?


Beleive me, no lost sleep over it.
Just found it awkward that a thread asking to post photos of your Caddy has nothing but Chevys and Buicks.
Can you guide me to the thread you are referring to?


----------



## gringosteve

I think you may be reading things a little too literally


----------



## BarracksSi

123Blueface said:


> Can you guide me to the thread you are referring to?


No.


----------



## 123Blueface

gringosteve said:


> I think you may be reading things a little too literally


Thread title:
WRUW apple watch edition
watch versions available by Apple:
A - Watch Sport
B - Watch
C - Watch Edition

Now if I recall my reading and comprehension schooling I received, along with all that practice for SAT, 40 years ago, which best fits the thread title?
A? Nope.
B? Nope.
C? Yup, C for the win Alex


----------



## 123Blueface

BarracksSi said:


> No.


Thanks.


----------



## gringosteve

Everything you state is perfectly true. However the English language is a complex beast, and words may have more than one meaning:










In this case I think the OP was going for 3, and using the word edition to provide a quirky feeling to the title.


----------



## Fer Guzman

WOW I'm starting to think your trolling us. Clearly "Apple Watch Edition" here refers to the type of WRUR thread not the actual AW. Like WRUR G-Shock Edition.


----------



## scentedlead

BarracksSi said:


> View attachment 5490305
> 
> 
> Here's the original I made. Took one of the pics from ifixit.com's teardown and softened the brightness and contrast as if it were really behind glass.
> 
> View attachment 5490329


You troll. . . . That is simply clever.


----------



## BarracksSi

scentedlead said:


> You troll. . . . That is simply clever.


I had remembered similar "see thru" backgrounds on the iPad and iPhone, so I figured the AW needed one, too.

Too bad the first component under the display is the not-so-sexy battery. But the S1 isn't much to look at, and the Taptic Engine happens to almost frame the time display.


----------



## scentedlead

The reason it seemed trollish to me is because of the big WARNING on the battery. That’s a little scary looking.

If only the Taptic Engine would move a little to the right . . . Maybe if you zoomed in so the pic is true to scale?

But overall, it does have a very clean look. It’s very reminiscent of Steve Jobs’ father’s “I’ll know it’s there” work ethic and perfectionism to even details people wouldn’t normally see.


----------



## BarracksSi

scentedlead said:


> But overall, it does have a very clean look. It's very reminiscent of Steve Jobs' father's "I'll know it's there" work ethic and perfectionism to even details people wouldn't normally see.


Jobs and Ive saw eye-to-eye on design and engineering, that's for sure.

Check out the x-ray analysis of the AW, especially what they figured out about the S1 system package. It's even more amazing how they jammed so much stuff in there:
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple+Watch+X-ray+Teardown/41323


----------



## scentedlead

I’ve seen the teardowns and marveled at how much they crammed into a 38mm case. But these x-rays are something else; the internals are wonderfully orderly.


----------



## 123Blueface

gringosteve said:


> Everything you state is perfectly true. However the English language is a complex beast, and words may have more than one meaning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In this case I think the OP was going for 3, and using the word edition to provide a quirky feeling to the title.


I see your point but it's a stretch use of this word. We can debate this for days but what OP meant based on your inference and that of others is "version", "model", "style", specially when "edition" happens to specifically describe one of the three models made.

Hey, I just want to see a real "edition" on this forum and I feel I have been cheated by this thread. I want my money back.



Fer Guzman said:


> WOW I'm starting to think your trolling us. Clearly "Apple Watch Edition" here refers to the type of WRUR thread not the actual AW. Like WRUR G-Shock Edition.


Not at all.
Perhaps you have not read past posts of mine where I have clearly stated I am a major Apple Fan Boy who buys anything they make, inclusive of an Apple Watch. I just happened to have the Kool Aide wear off and realized the device lacks tremendously and wasn't for me. 
Does my dissenting view make me a hater or troll?
It's a forum. People post their opinion.


----------



## gringosteve

I didn't write the second quote in your thread. You can have your money back though. Here, have an Internet £


----------



## 123Blueface

Just in case, picked up a can to spray myself after a shower.
Can't be to cautious nowadays.
(You know you are chuckling)


----------



## Fer Guzman

123Blueface said:


> Just in case, picked up a can to spray myself after a shower.
> Can't be to cautious nowadays.
> (You know you are chuckling)


^I did laugh lol


----------



## BarracksSi

Back on topic --

Same watch, same strap, but still choosing between Simple, Utility (pictured), and Color faces for daytime use.


----------



## shnjb

Old and new--I like them both.


----------



## Maffy

...rainy day in Rome...


----------



## BarracksSi

No rain here, but after some 2-on-2 basketball, the pool was wet. That's a water droplet on top of the "3", plus a bigger droplet outboard of the "5". Not exactly a substitute for a cyclops.


----------



## Fer Guzman

SS on Apple classic leather in brown. NOTE: not sure why, but i can't manage the attachments in advanced to get rid of the 2nd photo, sorry.


----------



## ER-95

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gringosteve

Now running 2.01


----------



## Patsbox7

So two questions about these things. Is it a sweeping second hand on certain faces, or skins or whatever they're called? Annnd, has any watch brand created a skin? As in can you buy a Rolex skin for these? I bet a million hipsters would drop a hundred bucks or whatever to get a Rolex brand skin on these.

Some of these look pretty cool BTW with the straps.
Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

Patsbox7 said:


> So two questions about these things. Is it a sweeping second hand on certain faces, or skins or whatever they're called? Annnd, has any watch brand created a skin? As in can you buy a Rolex skin for these? I bet a million hipsters would drop a hundred bucks or whatever to get a Rolex brand skin on these.


1: As in, smoothly moving around the face? Yup, smooth like a Seiko Spring Drive, although maybe it's really at 60 frames per second (or 120? I don't know), but it doesn't flicker, either.

2: No.


----------



## BarracksSi

From one of the guys over at Mac Rumors:


----------



## burning777




----------



## thechrism

Just got an Apple Watch for my birthday yesterday. Pretty chuffed with it so far. It's the 42mm stainless with a Milanese strap. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tknospdr

Here's mine along with a few of the extras I've already gotten. I can't help it I have obsessive personality disorder... 
First is naked, 2nd has a Spigen thin cover on it. Then the nice bands I got.


----------



## Maffy

..._numeroni rossi _on my wrist today...;-)


----------



## BarracksSi

Same information, same complications, two different faces - Modular and Simple. I think it's funny that Simple (the analog face) can display more complications than either the Color or Utility analog faces.


----------



## tknospdr

I think it's called Simple because you can get rid of all the indices on it leaving just the hands.


----------



## BarracksSi

tknospdr said:


> I think it's called Simple because you can get rid of all the indices on it leaving just the hands.


True, which makes it the face I use when I try to dress it up. I could turn the date off, too:








Modular can also be whittled down to just the time display and nothing else. It's what I use for the movie theater, and I add a couple more items for wearing it to bed.


----------



## Scholes

Very cool strap :-!


----------



## kyle72




----------



## BarracksSi

Panda style ^^^^^


----------



## tknospdr

Scholes said:


> Very cool strap :-!


Thanks!
$15 for the lugs and $19 for the strap. It looks very classy.


----------



## xthine

Quick hike with my AW:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maffy

...  ...


----------



## DougFNJ

Is there any way to take a screen shot like this of my Tag?


----------



## xthine

Apple Watch with Endomondo ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR16710

xthine said:


> Apple Watch with Endomondo 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's kind of neat, displays a good bit of info, even hydration! I also like max and avg speeds and the weather too. 
Hey, that wouldn't happen to be Garden of the Gods park would it? I used to live in Colorado Springs many years back and loved hiking there, gorgeous.


----------



## kjse7en

My stainless steel with some vintage touches ;-)


----------



## Rolexini

Here is my Apple Watch custom in HERMES EDITION


----------



## Rolexini




----------



## kjse7en

Pilot 3-hander with chronograph in leather strap


----------



## Shan S.

Wearing my 42mm SS on the Space Black SS link bracelet. Gives it a cool Black- Silver - Shiny Black combo. The black scale look of the bracelet really stands out too with the standard SS...Last pic is in Best Buy today . number of AW wearing employees noticed the bracelet on the watch and asked about it... I guess they were kinda surprised someone bought the expensive bracelet. They said BB does not carry it.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maffy

...cold day in Rome...


----------



## xthine

VR16710 said:


> That's kind of neat, displays a good bit of info, even hydration! I also like max and avg speeds and the weather too.
> Hey, that wouldn't happen to be Garden of the Gods park would it? I used to live in Colorado Springs many years back and loved hiking there, gorgeous.


Endomondo is a must for me whenever I'm out hiking.. Almost got lost hiking last week, GPS map saved me.

This was from one of the hiking trails here in Sedona. 

-----

Last weeks hike with my new strap:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chibatastic

Chibatastic

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## scottintheway

I think you have misunderstood the title of the thread, which is mildly understandable because of the name of the high end apple watch. It's pretty common practice to take the name of something (ie. WRUW) and then modify it by adding a qualifier (ie. Apple watch) and then to add the word 'edition' to denote that this is the -blank- edition of that thing. So on the episode of iron chef where they cook various dishes using foie gras, it would be called "Iron Chef: foie gras edition" for instance.


----------



## scottintheway

scottintheway said:


> I think you have misunderstood the title of the thread, which is mildly understandable because of the name of the high end apple watch. It's pretty common practice to take the name of something (ie. WRUW) and then modify it by adding a qualifier (ie. Apple watch) and then to add the word 'edition' to denote that this is the -blank- edition of that thing. So on the episode of iron chef where they cook various dishes using foie gras, it would be called "Iron Chef: foie gras edition" for instance.


 Sorry. I'm new to the mobile app. Should have quoted who I was replying to.


----------



## kjse7en

On leather strap combo today


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Maffy




----------



## Rolexini

Wearing my new Hermes Apple Watch with different strap.


----------



## shokka9

First time on a NATO.


----------



## Rolexini

Great !! Love this 007 strap.


----------



## Rolexini

42mm double tour LV with stainless steel lug and buckle.


----------



## sky21

Love the NATO look on the watch, I'll have to try that!!


----------



## sky21

Best watch for going to the gym in my opinion!!


----------



## BarracksSi

Forgot to post how it looks with a tux (a 20-year-old former rental tux good enough for the back row in a community band!) --


----------



## harald-hans




----------



## art3a

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

My favorite combo is a leather strap and a carbon fiber case!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heatharnold

Here's the buckle.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MuckyMark




----------



## Rolexini

Hermès Apple Watch with Original Louis Vuitton Hand Made strap.


----------



## Chibatastic

First day for finishing green in a while. Still a bit sick but that felt great! 

Chib

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiquidTurbo

Does anyone own both the Ceramic Apple Watch Edition Series 2 and also the Series 0 Edition version? After the latest Watch OS3 updates, how close are they in performance?


----------



## Rolexini




----------



## clintfca

Chibatastic said:


> First day for finishing green in a while. Still a bit sick but that felt great!
> 
> Chib
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Hwy 7?


----------



## Chibatastic

clintfca said:


> That Hwy 7?


Yep 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronalddheld

I wonder if all AW pictures were taken by iPhones?


----------



## clintfca

My Series 2 was finally delivered.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> I wonder if all AW pictures were taken by iPhones?


Probably, yeah. Maybe a few nicer cameras, or maybe using some filter apps, too.


----------



## ronalddheld

Anyone on Watch OS 3.1?


----------



## BarracksSi

ronalddheld said:


> Anyone on Watch OS 3.1?


Yup, 3.1 here. Not sure what's improved, but most reports are good.


----------



## kyle72

Checked "own a ceramic watch" off my bucket list.


----------



## Rolexini

Rōlexinį


----------



## Chibatastic

Did my first swim with the watch














Chibatastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

